# Vertebra fracture advice



## onobed (Dec 27, 2007)

I fractured L1. Everywhere I read to just rest. Anything else? I want to ride my trainer for longer than is comfortable. When I rehabilitated my knee from ACL surgery I endured as much pain as I could and that worked out well. 

I am hesitant to do that with my spine. 

Anyone out there with experience recovering from compression fracture in a vertebra?

Thank you.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I had 3 compression fx of vertebra and 3 rear ribs together. 
I really listened to the doc this time and rested didnt do much of anything.
I pushed the recovery of other fx and surgeries and did fine, but I didnt want
anyone going in to repair my back.

When the doc said I could start walking in the mall that is what I did until
I was finally able to ride a stationary bike and go for walks on an actual
trail.

Give it time and you will be back riding soon, good luck


----------



## onobed (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the response. How long we off the bike?


----------



## onobed (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the response. How long were you off the bike?


----------



## pofadder (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well...
I'm in a similar situation - I have compression fractures in t4 and t5, happened a week ago. 

EDIT: CT scan says it was only T4 after all, Xray wasn't clear on T5

I got a similar response from the doctors, they said just rest and take it easy and don't move around too much. 

I would really like to get on the trainer so as to not lose too much fitness while recovering - I just don't know when it will be safe to do so. 
Generally it looks like you can start moving around after 1 week - that's from google searching - but I am not sure if that means you can start (lightly) exercising?! 

Probably best to be safe rather than sorry with this kind of thing...


----------



## onobed (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,
So I am now three weeks out of the injury and I have been able to do 30 minutes on the trainer. I did a few things: 
put on a shorter stem so I am more upright.
spin easy gears just to keep stress of my back


----------



## pofadder (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks - I think I'll do the same as you and give it 3 weeks, or I'll see how it feels at that stage.


----------



## onobed (Dec 27, 2007)

Update: I have been riding an hour about every other day on a trainer. It feels great when I ride. Really great. But when I stop my back hurts - the muscles tense up. But I am going to keep doing because my back hurts after any physical activity such ad walking or sitting at a dinner table and holding myself upright. 

Good luck and let me know how you progress.


----------



## Katie785 (Jul 28, 2010)

I broke C6 & C7 in a moto racing accident in 2008. 6 weeks later I was back out on the bike (motorcycle) and only did 2 weeks of PT. Worst idea ever. DO NOT rush a spine injury. Mine still hurts everyday and the only response I get from the doc is "well, you broke your neck, you're going to have these pains for the rest of your life." Take the time and let it heal up right!

EDIT: Bubble baths, as silly as it sounds, are amazing with broken bone related muscle soreness. It takes all the weight off the injury and makes it feel oh so nice


----------



## pofadder (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats good news, I'm glad its going better - status is about the same here - I've been back on the bike for 4 days now (and it is great to be back!). 

The doc gave me the all clear to cycle again (and to do general exercise).
Apparently not much I could do that could cause further harm and therefore the all clear to get back on the bike. (Reason being that I compressed T4, and it's protected by the sternum + ribs + shoulders - so a pretty stable place - and not affected much by cycling movements ).
However - the doc said falling on that same area again in the next 3 months or so is a very bad idea! 

So I'm back on the bike, but taking it really easy for now. No singletrack - well - nothing that even makes the suspension move....for now. 

I also have some muscle issues - it's OK while moving around, but starts hurting when still - it's been gradually getting better. Ibuprofen only helps up to a point...

And yes - soaking it up in a nice hot bath helps a lot!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I know this thread is a little old but I'll throw in my .02. I had an L3 compression fracture in September. I was in bed, flat on my back for 22 hrs/day for eight weeks. I could sit up for 20 minutes then back in bed for two hours. Any time I was out of bed, the TLSO brace had to be on, even showering. That was exactly what the neurosurgeon said and I followed his instructions religiously. He was very happy with how things healed up and then for a month, I could do a very, very gentle exercise on an elliptical machine for a month*, after that trainer work. I had to get an odd stem that had 2" or reach and 12" of vertical as it was uncomfortable to lean over too much. I'm in Minnesota, so the doctors (all three of them) agreed that that there was no riding until sometime in March to avoid all ice. The reasoning, surprisingly enough was that my reflexes needed to be built up again** and handling icy conditions was not worth the risk. 

I was off the bike for a full six months and only started riding a week ago. Only road riding, no offroad until the snow clears the woods and the trails are dry. All the doctors and PT's have been very happy with how things went for me and said my recovery couldn't have gone better. I listened to the doctors to the letter.

When talking to the orthopedist about starting to ride again, I said, "I realize winter fat bike riding and racing is not going to happen. I know that." When I said that, she wasn't too worried about me as she said most people who are avid racers, too often are chomping at the bit and push it too hard, too early. 

My point in writing the above is just accept that these are serious injuries, even if you feel OK, your season and even your year have just gone by the wayside. I did four months of PT and I still have some issues of being sore. Yesterday, while doing the fifth ride of the year I came to realize that this is going to be affecting me for a full year. The PT says I may have to do some exercises for four more months (although not see him regularily) but also just the idea that I won't be in the shape I was in September until...probably this September. Don't worry about losing your fitness, just lose it and accept it (I gained six lbs. (for me that's huge) while lying in bed, I said, "Oh well..." and had that extra handful of cashews or slice of pizza). Just rest, take it easy, don't worry about what was or could have been, just focus on what you need to do to get better and in some cases what you need to do is: Nothing. Lay your ass down and rest.

I have a lot of work to do preparing for racing and I won't be on the podium*** any time soon, but I will be again sometime.

* When talking to the neurosurgeon he said, "Walk slowly, no running. Gentle work on an elliptical machine or swimming. And before you ask: NO." Well, that answered my cycling question before it was asked.

** I couldn't sit up from laying down without using my hands. The PT worked with some elastic bands helping me get up and said, "I can tell you have plenty of strength but it's a coordination issue. You're body needs to learn how to move again after being immobile for so long." So about 3 1/4 months after my accident, I could finally sit up by myself. That's what made realize that trail riding wouldn't be happening soon, too easy to get too enthusiastic and get into trouble.

*** I was hurt in a night race on a Friday. Monday I was slated to start training with a coach. D'oh! I was in first place with only about seven minutes left and was almost certain to take the race and be on the podium. However, out of nowhere a 30 MPH wind blew for 45 seconds and with a loud "CRACK!" took down an oak tree that was too big to wrap your arms around the base. I knew it was coming down and was very close but couldn't see it through the thick brush. I was looking around with my helmet light trying to locate it. I came around a sharp corner and there it was coming down on top of me. I have finished every single race in 23 years of racing, every one regardless of how miserable. My friend who was on the scene immediately later mentioned that while crumpled on the ground, I said, "I've got to finish." I asked, "Did I really say that?" "First thing!" he replied. So now I can say, "I've finished every race where I didn't fracture a vertabra."

p.s. it's 38F and that's some fine riding weather. I do believe I'm going for a road ride.


----------



## onobed (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. 

Did they give you a percentage of compression? My L1 was 20% compressed and T11 or T5 was like 5% compressed.


----------

